# New fish tank!



## skiboarder72 (Oct 8, 2006)

Trying to grow all real plants this time... should be fun... they havent died yet!


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 8, 2006)

Was that a beta fish I saw?  We used to have a few betas...lovely little guys.

Good luck with your underwater cultivation endeavors!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 8, 2006)

One word: eel.

It needs one.  
Back when I was into fish (I'm now trying to sell all of my stuff...) we had a River eel, and I just loved it!

Live plants=good idea.  they're easy to keep alive, and look so much better (not to mention making the ecosystem healthier)


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 10, 2006)

yes cal that is a beta! hes great


----------

